# Losing the love of my life Linda



## shadetree_1 (Jan 21, 2015)

I brought Linda home from the hospital Monday so that she can be surrounded by the people that love her so that she can pass away at home, Docs say it maybe be 3 days or 3 weeks, no way to tell, all our kids are here and the 2 grandboys we have raised and I know you are all thinking of us, Thank you!

I will be here on and off over the next few weeks because talking to you guys and working with my wood is the only way I keep my sanity right now, if I'm not the usual upbeat crazy guy I'm sure you will understand, after almost 39 years I have to let the love of my life go and I don't know how to do that and it is killing me, I'll have all the kids and grandkids but it will not be the same as having my Lin Lin.

Reactions: Sincere 27


----------



## bluedot (Jan 21, 2015)

My heart is heavy for you and your family. Please hug the kids and remember the great times. Know that this family and mine will be thinking of yours.
Dan and Dot

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 21, 2015)

I am sorry to hear about that Joe, stay strong !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm SO sorry joe. I'll keep you and Linda and your whole family In our prayers. Enjoy the time as best as you can and if you need anything you know most of the members here will help you out as best as we can.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry y'all are having to go through this Joe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe...Thinking about you and your family at this difficult time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe, this just brings tears to my eyes, thinking about what you're going thru. We will all be
thinking and praying for you. May the Lord be with you, and comfort you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 21, 2015)

Man Joe that is not something that I wanted to read today. My heart aches for you and your family. You and yours will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry Joe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe. We have spoken in the phone and I'm always a phone call away. I can probay type some things better than speak them. After losing my grandmother (whom I lived with for a while) and brother (my best friend) months apart my world felt like it was crashing down. I know I can't imagine your pain. The things that helped me was talking to friends and just letting it all out and not keeping it in. The many prayers that friends prayed for our family and faith in God that the weight would be lessened has kept me going and being strong for my family. 
There is a bunch of good guys here that will listen any time you need someone to take to Joe
Love you buddy 
Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Joe. We have spoken in the phone and I'm always a phone call away. I can probay type some things better than speak them. After losing my grandmother (whom I lived with for a while) and brother (my best friend) months apart my world felt like it was crashing down. I know I can't imagine your pain. The things that helped me was talking to friends and just letting it all out and not keeping it in. The many prayers that friends prayed for our family and faith in God that the weight would be lessened has kept me going and being strong for my family.
> There is a bunch of good guys here that will listen any time you need someone to take to Joe
> Love you buddy
> Tony



I know you are there bud and I love you too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Jan 21, 2015)

You and yours are in our thoughts and prayers. (It's difficult to type through tears.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe, Lost my first wife in 95, I know it is not easy. Take care of yourself- family and Grandkids need you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe, I am very sorry to hear this. I will continue to keep Linda, yourself, and your family in my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 21, 2015)

The sadness in my heart is so very heavy this morning after reading this. You, Linda and your family are in my prayers.
Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe, I haven't been around here very long, but certainly long enough to understand your deep love for Linda and the difficult time you two have had for that past several months. I'm not a terribly religious person and I don't pray a lot. But when I do it is sincere. You both have my sincere prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 21, 2015)

sorry joe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ajctg2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry you have to go through that Joe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe, my family will continue to keep you and Linda in our prayers. She is a lucky woman to have you in her life. I will pray that the doctors are wrong again, and pray for your continued strength during this trying time in your lives. 

I can't imagine what you're going through, but I can relate. My grandfather cared for my grandmother for several years before she passed away. She was blind and had dementia, but was treated like a queen until the day she died, despite her not knowing who he was, and often being combative because of her mind. They were married for 60 some years.

If you ever need anything, don't hesitate to message or call me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 21, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Joe, my family will continue to keep you and Linda in our prayers. She is a lucky woman to have you in her life. I will pray that the doctors are wrong again, and pray for your continued strength during this trying time in your lives.
> 
> I can't imagine what you're going through, but I can relate. My grandfather cared for my grandmother for several years before she passed away. She was blind and had dementia, but was treated like a queen until the day she died, despite her not knowing who he was, and often being combative because of her mind. They were married for 60 some years.
> 
> If you ever need anything, don't hesitate to message or call me.



Thanks bud!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 21, 2015)

So sorry to hear this Joe, We'll keep you and Linda in our thoughts. Don't hesitate to let us know if there is anything we can do to help you out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear that news Joe. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 21, 2015)

No words can truly describe what this type of loss is really like Joe. My heart goes out to you and your 
family ....... Hang in there !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe,

I am so sorry to hear this. Cherish every moment that you have with her, and know that when her time comes, she will suffer no more. She may leave this life behind, but she will live forever in your heart.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 21, 2015)

I can only imagine what you are going through and my heart goes out to you. You will be in my family's thoughts and prayers. Stay strong, Joe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry To hear this Joe, will be thinking of you.


Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 21, 2015)

Damn, man I'm speechless. Will be on my mind.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 21, 2015)

veryvery sad thing joe you both have fought so hard my prayers go out to you and yours . duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 21, 2015)

Can't imagine going through what you have. Your one of the strongest guys I've ever met Joe and God has his plan for you and your family. I may not have been here as log as others but I'm here for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry Joe, Loss is never easy. I lost my first and only son, at the time and it almost killed me. I told my wife of 50yrs. I hope I go first because, without her I don't what I would do!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe, it almost 8pm as I read this. Such a heart dropping thing for me. We Wood Barter family have shared your and Linda's struggles for a long time and are saddened by this news but we are all here for you. God will keep Linda happy and healthy forever. It is up to you to be there for the family and be as strong as you can, not only for them but for you and for Linda when she is no longer there. May God be with you both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe I'm so sorry to hear this. We will have you, Linda and your family in our thoughts .
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe, after all the struggles Linda went thru, it's a tough blow to hear this news. My sincere wishes that you and the family can fill her remaining days with more love than she can handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 21, 2015)

I hate to hear that Linda is not doing well, and I know the feeling of helplessness that accompanies losing someone so close. I hope you two enjoy the time you have left as much as you've enjoyed all the time that has passed, and I hope the many wonderful memories sustain you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't say it any better than Tony. Love you, brother.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 21, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I hate to hear that Linda is not doing well, and I know the feeling of helplessness that accompanies losing someone so close. I hope you two enjoy the time you have left as much as you've enjoyed all the time that has passed, and I hope the many wonderful memories sustain you and your family.



There are and will be lots of good memories Doc, she has always been a feisty little bat guana and my 39 years with her have Never been dull, and she always made my life better and filled it with laughter for years and years.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe heart felt prayers are being sent to Linda, you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe I am sorry to hear the news. I pray for you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe I haven't been on in a while but wanted to log in and tell you personally that you and Linda will be in my wife's and I's prayers. Cherish this time you have with her and stay strong not only for her but your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2015)

The title just reached out and grabbed my heart. So sad Joe after all you 2 have been through. I just don't have the words to express how I feel for you both. But you both have been blessed just to have each other, most folks never get to experience true love like that. Prayers for all of your family in this difficult time, may god watch over you all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## khobson (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe - Although the following words are not my own, seeing your post from this morning immediately brought it to my mind:

"When the dark clouds of adversity gather around you, and your heart is sore, your faith weak, and your courage well nigh gone -- forget not that there are strong arms around you, true hearts upon which to rest, and tender sympathies from which to draw consolation for the past, comfort for the present, and hope for the future."

Strong arms my WB friend...strong arms!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Joe,
My deepest condolences go out to you and the family. I cannot even imagine what is going through your heart let alone your head. Please know that she may be physically gone soon but those memories of the good moments with her will always be with you. 
Don't ever let them go....and they will never leave you. 
I wish you comfort in the coming days...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dycmark (Jan 22, 2015)

There aren't words Joe... I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. You cant ask for more than having the family close in this difficult time. 

God bless you and your family in this difficult time. 

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2015)

Joe, my heart hurts for you and your family. Draw strength from each other and know that we as your WB family are here for you if you need anything. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 22, 2015)

lots of love and prayers headed your way brother let us know if there is anything we can do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 22, 2015)

Joe - I wish there was something I could say to ease the pain. Just know that Gail and I have you in our thoughts and if there is anything we can do from here just yell.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 22, 2015)

Prayers for you Joe and your family. I am so sorry God is desiring your angel. But your words clearly show she will live forever in all your memories!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 22, 2015)

Joe ... I'm so sorry to read this. I hope you're able to spend whatever more time you and Linda are granted together sharing love and warmth and gratitude for each other. You're both in my thoughts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow I am so terribly sorry to hear that. You and your family will undoubtedly be in my prayers


----------

